# WHAT A PRIVELAGE AND HONOR



## Waldo (May 7, 2010)

Rick ( rrawhide) Runyon and his lovely wife ( Ruth Ann) came a calling yesterday eveing at the Cats Meow Winery. It was absolutely a great visit and was honord that Tony aka dragonmaster42 and his girlfriend ( Im sorry Tony but I cannot remember her name so you will have to provide that info for me) got to come over and visit with us too. For the occasion we sampled a couple of Ports, the first was a Peach Port that Goodfella sent me a while back. It was very smooth and had a very nice peachy nose and flavor, it was still a tad hot but I feel this will diminish somewhat with some age. This is still a very young Port and the concensus was Goodfella that you have a winner there buddy. The next sampling was a Chocolate Rasberry Port before we did a quick tour of my place and then headed off to Coltons Steak house for a nice dinner and more fellowship. Reluctantly we said our goodbye's. Rick and his wife will be back on the road this morning headed back towards home via Fort Smith. Thank you Rick for coming and thank you and Tony both for the very nice selection of wines I will now be adding to my collection. 
Oh, you folkswanted some pictures of the occasion.....oh well, whadda ya think rrawhide, think we should share with them......OK, here they are and if you think rrawhide was not hungry just pay particular attention to the very last picture









































































































































Again, rrawhide, thanks for such a memorable event and safe trip home my friend


----------



## grapeman (May 7, 2010)

Good times had by all by the looks of it. Think of all that wine crossing hands and crossing state lines


----------



## AlFulchino (May 7, 2010)

fantastic day....!

thats also what i noted Rich.....Rick runnin' liquor across state lines!


----------



## ibglowin (May 7, 2010)

Wow, I feel just like I was there with all those pics, great job there Waldo! Looks like a wonderful visit and a great time was had by all!


----------



## uavwmn (May 7, 2010)

Looks like you all had a wonderful visit. How great is that they we can make friends on this Forum, trade wines, and visit each other with a common denominator....wine.


----------



## xanxer82 (May 7, 2010)

Seems like a great time was had


----------



## gaudet (May 7, 2010)

Nice. Good times for sure. Waldo I'm holding on to that muscadine port for dear life.


----------



## Waldo (May 7, 2010)

As far as I know gaudet its the last bottle in existance. Anxious to see how it fared in the Winemaker Mag contest


----------



## Runningwolf (May 7, 2010)

Looks like awesome times were had by all. Makes me wanna go get a drink and a steak!


----------



## Scott (May 7, 2010)

Looks like everyone had fun. 


Why does the Mrs. have asquirt bottle? Is that for when Waldo gets out of line?


----------



## dragonmaster42 (May 7, 2010)

It was indeed a lot of fun and we had a good time. It is great getting to meet fellow wine makers and sharing experiences. Rick, hope you and Ruth have a great rest of your trip home and good luck with the vineyard.

Goodfella, wonderful peach port! Good peach flavor and nose as Waldo said. Very enjoyable. I'm going to have to try making a port one of these days. 

Waldo, girlfriend's name is Deannine and I don't know if it's the same batch as Gaudet's, but I have a bottle of your 2009 Muscadine port tucked away in the most inaccessible corner of the wine rack aging away waiting just for a special occasion to present itself.


----------



## gaudet (May 7, 2010)

That's the bottle Tony............

2009 Muscadine Port that he made and I made mine at the same time. I want to drink his in another year or two.


----------



## Wade E (May 7, 2010)

I still have my bottle Waldo, maybe ill bust it open after the Mag contest. Im guessing that was Waldos plate at the very end!



Rick, there is a pic of you on Waldos chair where it looks like you guys had a few! Hehehe. Great people and great wines Im sure!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Goodfella (May 8, 2010)

That looks like it was a great time.
Thanks for the nice words about the Peach Port. 


I wish I was there!!!


----------



## Waldo (May 9, 2010)

We, or I definately had a great time and it was, for me, one of those meetings where I felt like I have known Rick forever. Definately good people in my book


----------



## Waldo (May 9, 2010)

dragonmaster42 said:


> It was indeed a lot of fun and we had a good time. It is great getting to meet fellow wine makers and sharing experiences. Rick, hope you and Ruth have a great rest of your trip home and good luck with the vineyard.
> 
> Goodfella, wonderful peach port! Good peach flavor and nose as Waldo said. Very enjoyable. I'm going to have to try making a port one of these days.
> 
> Waldo, girlfriend's name is Deannine and I don't know if it's the same batch as Gaudet's, but I have a bottle of your 2009 Muscadine port tucked away in the most inaccessible corner of the wine rack aging away waiting just for a special occasion to present itself.








Thanks Tony
All I could recall ws her saying her name had a bunch of e's in it




I am glad to be fi9nding out there are still a few bottles of the Muscadine Port floating around out there


----------



## jobe05 (May 9, 2010)

Waldo said:


> We, or I definately had a great time and it was, for me, one of those meetings where I felt like I have known Rick forever. Definately good people in my book



Ricks the best! I wish I had kept up with the board more and knew he was coming out your way Waldo, I would have made the trip for the day.


----------



## Waldo (May 9, 2010)

That would have been awesome buddy..how the hell you doing?


----------



## rrawhide (May 11, 2010)

Hi Waldo, Tony, Kathy and Deannine 


We sure had a good time the other night with ya'll. Fun meeting everyone and had a great meal.


This is one great thing about the forum - we all have friends all over the country - some we have met and some we will never meet. But, friends indeed. 


Thanx for a wonderful evening and am looking forward to enjoying the wine that I am returning home with!!!!


Rick and Ruth Ann


----------



## Waldo (May 12, 2010)

Cant wait to see your pictures buddy...GET EM POSTED !!!!


----------



## jobe05 (May 15, 2010)

Waldo said:


> That would have been awesome buddy..how the hell you doing?


Doing quite well these days thanks. Been real busy but things are starting to go as planned for us. Taking a little R&amp;R in June and spending a couple of weeks in Florida (Disney), then still planning that trip to NY and Cape Cod in August! So keep your calendar open there Waldo!


----------

